# Snowboarding Tip of the Day:



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

_Create your own wax room. It will save you tons of cash. Get an old iron with out holes in the bottom, an old workbench with some padded bars to place your board on, and a power source for the iron. Buy wax, a scraper both metal and plastic, and a scotch-brite pad or buffer pad._


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah one time i tried to hot wax my board. i did it to an old board just to try it out and my scraper wasnt a very good one and i pretty much screwed up taht board


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Waxing procedure:
1. Clean the whole board surface with a citrus solvent till any dirt is gone and it is clean and pretty
2. Warm the iron but don't overheat it. If it's an old clothing iron keep it below the cotton setting. If it's a ski iron you're set
3. Choose a wax good for the predicted temperature that you'll be using most in.
4. Holding the iron about 6in. above the board, press the wax against the hot iron and dribble wax onto the board in an even zig-zag type pattern
5. Now run the hot iron across the board surface evenly to melt the wax into the base. Be careful not to let the iron ever rest on the board or it will burn the soft base material. Keep it moving evenly at a moderate pace. It is OK to make several p***es if the first time doesn't get the wax thouroughly melted in. Make sure that when you are done the entire board is evenly coated with a layer of wax. 
6. Let the board sit for about half an hour or until cool
7. Take your plastic scraper and scrape off the thick wax back down to the base. Be sure to always run the scraper from tip to tail for fastest speed on the snow. Make sure that all visible wax is gone!
8. Once you are sure all the wax is scraped off take your ScotchBrite pad and clean off all the little wax particles left behind from scraping. You will also notice a little bit more wax coming up from the base which is normal. Remember to always run from tip to tail. When you aren't noticing many wax particles coming up then you are all set to go!
9. Shred it up on the slopes!


----------

